# QLD 190 Invitations



## ashleyashley (Jan 7, 2021)

Just wondering, has anyone here who lodged their EOI last February who already received an invite? 

=========================================
QLD 190 EOI Lodge Date: 04 Feb 2021
Points : 85
ANZCO code: 261313


----------



## Subhajit21 (Jan 23, 2021)

ashleyashley said:


> Just wondering, has anyone here who lodged their EOI last February who already received an invite?
> 
> =========================================
> QLD 190 EOI Lodge Date: 04 Feb 2021
> ...


Did you receive invitation yet? I have same points in 261313 and no invitation yet.


----------



## ashleyashley (Jan 7, 2021)

Subhajit21 said:


> Did you receive invitation yet? I have same points in 261313 and no invitation yet.


Not yet unfortunately. Hope we can get invited soon


----------



## Sarwa (Apr 16, 2021)

I got the invite on 16th Feb for the EOI Applied on 1st Feb.

QLD 190 (261313)
Poitns 90+5


----------



## ashleyashley (Jan 7, 2021)

Sarwa said:


> I got the invite on 16th Feb for the EOI Applied on 1st Feb.
> 
> QLD 190 (261313)
> Poitns 90+5


Thanks for adding this here Sarwa! Good luck and I hope you get your visa granted soon!


----------



## Sarwa (Apr 16, 2021)

ashleyashley said:


> Thanks for adding this here Sarwa! Good luck and I hope you get your visa granted soon!


Thank you. Try to contact BSMQ. (via email/phone and form in bsmq portal)
I contacted them got to know applications (above 80 points) are picked randomly.


----------



## neodecoder (Feb 19, 2021)

I received my *QLD 190 Visa *invite today. Will definitely need help from you guys if I get stuck anywhere in documentation or something.
*ONSHORE
Software Engineer (261313)*
EOI Lodged: 01/02/2021 at 80+5 points
EOI Auto-updated with +5 points on 21/02/2021 for 1 year work exp in Australia at 85+5 points
EOI Manually updated with +5 points on 02/05/2021 after receiving NAATI CCL Test Result 90+5 points
QLD 190 Invitation: 06/05/2021

Hope this helps. Looks like updating EOI/Date of Effect doesn't matter.

I've submitted the initial set of documents requested by the CO and paid the BSMQ fees. Will keep you guys updated. Cheers.


----------



## ashleyashley (Jan 7, 2021)

Hi neodecoder,

I also received an invitation earlier today. Congratulations to both of us. I hope others can get invited and that we can get our visas granted soon! 



neodecoder said:


> I received my *QLD 190 Visa *invite today. Will definitely need help from you guys if I get stuck anywhere in documentation or something.
> *ONSHORE
> Software Engineer (261313)*
> EOI Lodged: 01/02/2021 at 80+5 points
> ...


----------



## neodecoder (Feb 19, 2021)

ashleyashley said:


> Hi neodecoder,
> 
> I also received an invitation earlier today. Congratulations to both of us. I hope others can get invited and that we can get our visas granted soon!


Thank you and congrats to you too! Please keep me updated on your progress. I've dropped you a private message/conversation too. Thanks.


----------



## ashleyashley (Jan 7, 2021)

Applied again for 190. This time made sure that I meet the work requirement for QLD state nomination.

=========================================
QLD 190 EOI Lodge Date: 28 Oct 2021
Pre-invite received : 03 Nov 2021
ITA: <waiting>
Points : 90 + 5 (state)
ANZCO code: 261313


----------



## Crispr.YT (Feb 11, 2021)

Good news from QLD nomination I applied on 26/10/21 and was invited to submit documents today. Good luck for all.
95 points + 5 nomination
biotechnologist


----------



## neodecoder (Feb 19, 2021)

Thanks for the update @Crispr.YT . Anyone else received invites from QLD since they reopened on 26th Oct?

I'm tracking for a relative. Thanks.


----------



## ashleyashley (Jan 7, 2021)

Crispr.YT said:


> Good news from QLD nomination I applied on 26/10/21 and was invited to submit documents today. Good luck for all.
> 95 points + 5 nomination
> biotechnologist


Have you received an ITA yet @Crispr.YT ?


----------



## ashleyashley (Jan 7, 2021)

Nomination approval from QLD government received!
🥳 @neodecoder The ITA e-mail different from the email from QLD, is that right? Did it take more than a day before you received the ITA after receiving nomination approval?


----------



## ashleyashley (Jan 7, 2021)

ashleyashley said:


> Nomination approval from QLD government received!
> 🥳 @neodecoder The ITA e-mail different from the email from QLD, is that right? Did it take more than a day before you received the ITA after receiving nomination approval?


Don't mind my question. My migration agent received the ITA so we're now prepping up for the visa application.


----------



## neodecoder (Feb 19, 2021)

@ashleyashley great, congrats!


----------



## Crispr.YT (Feb 11, 2021)

ashleyashley said:


> Have you received an ITA yet @Crispr.YT ?


Yes, I got it on 17th Nov. Applied and waiting


----------



## Chris Ivey (Dec 7, 2021)

ashleyashley said:


> Nomination approval from QLD government received!
> 🥳 @neodecoder The ITA e-mail different from the email from QLD, is that right? Did it take more than a day before you received the ITA after receiving nomination approval?


Congratulations on the invite Ashely. Can you please share the points you had including state nomination?


----------



## anilfreestyle (Dec 7, 2021)

Hi

Applied on 26th October 2021
Points :90 + 5 (State)
Occupation : Software Engineer 261313 
Pre invite : Waiting

How did so many of you receive the pre invite already? :O


----------



## ashleyashley (Jan 7, 2021)

Chris Ivey said:


> Congratulations on the invite Ashely. Can you please share the points you had including state nomination?


QLD 190 EOI Lodge Date: 28 Oct 2021
Pre-invite received : 03 Nov 2021
ITA: 30 Nov 2021
Lodgement date: Pending (waiting for migration agent's draft application)
*Points : 90 + 5 (state)*
ANZCO code: 261313


----------



## sabro (Jan 4, 2022)

anilfreestyle said:


> Hi
> 
> Applied on 26th October 2021
> Points :90 + 5 (State)
> ...


Hello Anil,

Did you receive the invite already? Or anyone else that has received an invite recently?

I want to get a sense of how the QLD program is looking right now as i am looking to put in an EOI once i get my skills assessment in a month or two.

Not applied yet
Points :95 + 5 (State)
Occupation : Developer Programmer - 261312


----------



## anilfreestyle (Dec 7, 2021)

sabro said:


> Hello Anil,
> 
> Did you receive the invite already? Or anyone else that has received an invite recently?
> 
> ...


I still havent had any updates on my EOI. No pre-invite so far. If you have an option to get into WA , I would strongly suggest doing that. I don't know what QLD migration is doing. I am seeing folks with lower points than me receive Pre invites so much faster than me. The past months have been extremely stressful and uncertain for me.

MQ website states that candidates with higher points would get nominations first.
So, the only logical explanation is that it is a lottery system and candidates are getting screwed because they go in reading the above. Another rumour I heard is that it depends on your migration agent having contacts in MQ. However there is no evidence of that and it cannot be proven. 

From what I have heard QLD is one of the hardest state to get PR. So i would strongly suggest Victoria, WA or NSW(If you have 3 years of work experience) as they are quite straightforward when it comes to the nomination.

Hope I helped.


----------



## sabro (Jan 4, 2022)

anilfreestyle said:


> I still havent had any updates on my EOI. No pre-invite so far. If you have an option to get into WA , I would strongly suggest doing that. I don't know what QLD migration is doing. I am seeing folks with lower points than me receive Pre invites so much faster than me. The past months have been extremely stressful and uncertain for me.
> 
> MQ website states that candidates with higher points would get nominations first.
> So, the only logical explanation is that it is a lottery system and candidates are getting screwed because they go in reading the above. Another rumour I heard is that it depends on your migration agent having contacts in MQ. However there is no evidence of that and it cannot be proven.
> ...


Thank you Anil, that helps. I've heard that other than points they also look at suitability of the applicant. I'm not too sure what that entails but probably the duration of the current job, which industry the job is in, is it a critical sector or not, etc. We can hope for the best. Good luck to you for your application! Are you looking to move outside of QLD after waiting for a certain amount of time? Do you have much time on your TR?


----------



## anilfreestyle (Dec 7, 2021)

sabro said:


> Thank you Anil, that helps. I've heard that other than points they also look at suitability of the applicant. I'm not too sure what that entails but probably the duration of the current job, which industry the job is in, is it a critical sector or not, etc. We can hope for the best. Good luck to you for your application! Are you looking to move outside of QLD after waiting for a certain amount of time? Do you have much time on your TR?


Well usually that would make sense. But what I am seeing is that some people with 90 points who has less work experience than me, in the same field as me ( software engineer) and we graduated together from the same uni. They are getting nominations while a few people I know with 100 and 95 ( me included) are waiting around with zero updates.

No plans trying outside. I just got a decent paying job. Will use it to pay off my education loans and the money wasted for PY. If it's still hopeless, will try different country

I hope something positive happens to the people who are actually deserving ( as per the site mention)

My TR ends this year (Sept)


----------



## sabro (Jan 4, 2022)

In case it helps anyone, I got my pre-invite for *190 Developer/Programmer for QLD* two weeks ago for and just lodged my application:

*Points:*
Age: 30
English: 20
Education Qualification: 15
Australian Study Requirement: 5
Work Experience: 5
Professional Year: 5
NAATI: 5
State Nomination: 5
Partner Qualification: 10
*Total Points: 100

Process:*
EOI Lodged: 8 March 2022
Pre-Invite Received: 28 April 2022
Documents Submitted: 11 May 2022
ITA: Waiting


----------



## AlexandraS123 (Jan 30, 2020)

I received the invite on January 31st, supplied all docs on Feb 11th, and the nomination on April 22. It took them 10 weeks to review and approve my docs.


----------



## sabro (Jan 4, 2022)

ashleyashley said:


> QLD 190 EOI Lodge Date: 28 Oct 2021
> Pre-invite received : 03 Nov 2021
> ITA: 30 Nov 2021
> Lodgement date: Pending (waiting for migration agent's draft application)
> ...


Hi Ashley, do you have any update on your application?


----------



## ashleyashley (Jan 7, 2021)

sabro said:


> Hi Ashley, do you have any update on your application?


Nope no update yet.Submitted my application on December 10, 2021


----------



## sabro (Jan 4, 2022)

Update to my case:

*190 Developer/Programmer for QLD

Points:*
Age: 30
English: 20
Education Qualification: 15
Australian Study Requirement: 5
Work Experience: 5
Professional Year: 5
NAATI: 5
State Nomination: 5
Partner Qualification: 10
*Total Points: 100

Process:*
EOI Lodged: 8 March 2022
Pre-Invite Received: 28 April 2022
Documents Submitted: 11 May 2022
ITA: 11 June 2022
Visa Lodged: 27 June 2022
Medical Done: 29 June 2022
CO Contact/Grant: Waiting


----------



## sabro (Jan 4, 2022)

Finally got the 190 QLD Visa Grant!!

*190 Developer/Programmer (ANZSCO 261312) for QLD

Points:*
Age: 30
English: 20
Education Qualification: 15
Australian Study Requirement: 5
Work Experience: 5
Professional Year: 5
NAATI: 5
State Nomination: 5
Partner Qualification: 10
*Total Points: 100

Process:*
EOI Lodged: 8 March 2022
Pre-Invite Received: 28 April 2022
Documents Submitted: 11 May 2022
ITA: 11 June 2022
Visa Lodged: 27 June 2022
Medical Done: 29 June 2022
CO Contact (Asking for Polio Certificate): 5 Oct 2022
Visa Grant: 16 Dec 2022


----------

